
Saudi Arabia declares online satire punishable offence - walterbell
https://www.france24.com/en/20180904-saudi-arabia-declares-online-satire-punishable-offence
======
AllegedAlec
Ah, Saudi Arabia. The nation with a seat on the FUCKING HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL
of the UN.

------
apexkid
I wonder where those chaps in UN go when it comes to Saudi Arabia. Maybe they
also fill their gas tanks and pockets from Saudi.

------
yesenadam
"Producing and distributing content that ridicules, mocks, provokes and
disrupts public order, religious values and public morals through social media
... will be considered a cybercrime punishable by a maximum of five years in
prison and a fine of three million riyals ($800,000)"

~~~
anticensor
I expected execution by guillotine as Semitic law is based on "eye for eye".

~~~
yesenadam
Huh? Wouldn't that suggest they'd satirize you online?

~~~
anticensor
No, this is not Old Roman Law. In Semitic law, you take away the means to
commit crime, not make him victim of himself. In this case, it is the brain.

------
pvaldes
And Spain judges a man for "offences against god", is a global epidemy.

~~~
csomar
Wow. I didn’t believe at first but then looked it up. It is real and it is
shocking.

That’s pretty close to SA except maybe the process is longer and you get a
better treatment in prison.

